# PPLive for mac



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a coworker that would get a mac but only if she could use PPLive and as far I can find you can not but the info is all 2-3 years old. Anyone else use this with their mac being chinese I cannot read a stinkin thing on their site.:lmao: 

Thanks


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

From what i've read and been told, PPLive, and other streaming P2P programs like it do not work on a Mac, unless you are running Bootcamp with Windows.

I'm a soccer fanatic, and have a hard time watching all the games I wish to with local Cable/Satellite tv packages. When I had a Windows machine, I got all the games I wanted to. Now I have a bit of a harder time trying to figure it all out.


----------

